# Cabinet Incubator



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Any of you got a GQF cabinet Incubator or one made like it. I have never seen one in person and I can not find this info ----I want to build one but I can not see how they got their fans set-up-------the space behind them I am talking about. I got a good Idea how its done, but can not find a picture that shows how its done. Thanks for any help, photo's or links.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I built one a while back.

its still up over at byc. (HAS MY USER NAME ON IT)

I can't tell you if its like a GQF.

It worked pretty good about 60% hatch rate.

I chalk the loss up to being in a room with swinging temps as well as a very staggered loading (TO MUCH OPEN AND CLOSE). 

One thing I would do different is just use a larger fan, I used 2 4".
I'm going to change it out to a 8".

and box in the back and loose the pvc ducts.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

DownHome, Thanks for that info-----that is a "Big Boy". You put alot of work in it. I am going to build something more compact. I am pretty sure the GQF does not have pipes. Maybe someone has one and will give me some info.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I work with whats available. 

different heat source could of been smaller. 

I needed short though, which also was a design factor.

I got a beverage cooler out in the barn now which will replace that (new chick hatcher?)
picked it up curb side and the compressors shot. 

has a box on top with the coil inside,fan blows through the coil and the exit has a baffle to direct it down, and a intake at the top opposite. 

I'm still thinking on it as far as heat source, but will function the same way.except rather then cold it will be heat.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

https://www.gqfmfg.com/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=67

If you look closely at the pic, you will see 2 round circles behind the water tray. The new models have 2 fans, mine which is a 1202 only has one. Where those round holes are, the fan is attached to the back of the hole, the heating element is wired across the hole in front.

The board that the water pan sits only goes back far enough that the fan board sits on it.

If you need to know anything else, just ask.. if I can't explain it, I'll get pics tomorrow and text them to you cause my kindle can't to pics


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Get an electronic thermostat from ebay, and a solid state relay from amazon or ebay. I can link you exactly when I'm not supposed to be sleeping.  $14 for the thermostat and $8ish for the relay. You won't find anything that is half as good for near the price. I'll check to see if I took any pictures when I tore mine apart. I upgraded the 1202 to the electronic thermostat and then had to wire in a new turner timer motor, so hopefully I took pics at some point.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Bettacreek said:


> Get an electronic thermostat from ebay, and a solid state relay from amazon or ebay. I can link you exactly when I'm not supposed to be sleeping.  $14 for the thermostat and $8ish for the relay. You won't find anything that is half as good for near the price. I'll check to see if I took any pictures when I tore mine apart. I upgraded the 1202 to the electronic thermostat and then had to wire in a new turner timer motor, so hopefully I took pics at some point.


Yes please give me a link on the thermostat/relay like you are using--being you are happy with them. I was planning on ordering a waffer.

I think KyCountry answered my question, but would still like a picture if you got one. Someone said there was like 2 backs in these incubators---a air space between the backs and the fans were mounted on the inner back pulling air from the bottom of the incubator through this airspace. As Kycountry said--I think the top shelf does not go all the way to the back and the fans are mounted allowing a few inches behind them to the Only back on the incubator so all air is drawn from behind and blown across the heat strips/moisture pan.

Are the turning shelves 2 egg trays deep? Well the egg trays I was looking at were 13"x13" so I figured they must be 2 deep 13x26 deep or am I looking at the wrong trays-----So I will just ask-----how many eggs are on each shelf without double stacking trays??. 

One other thing that would help alot is the location of the fresh air holes and their size. Thanks Very Much!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> ....... Someone said there was like 2 backs in these incubators---a air space between the backs and the fans were mounted on the inner back pulling air from the bottom of the incubator through this airspace. ....


Sounds like the 'double back' space kinda acts as a manifold...this no need for the pipes mentioned(ductwork).

Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Pm me a phone number to text pics to. Mine is full of eggs, but I can take the trays out long enough for pics.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know why a double back would be needed? unless what being called a double back is actually the back and the baffle forming a air return chase.

Similar to a cold air return chase.

kycountry can you post pics here? may be helpful for others.
if not maybe fireman can when he gets them.

also does not make sense to draw the cold air from the bottom, but to force the warm air to the bottom as it will rise anyway.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/170848694225?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE 
I fibbed. Thermostat is $13. 
I'll have to dig up the SS relay. The incubator, the top part where humidity tray goes, there's the fan, and behind that is a lip, and that little section is where all of your wiring is.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

A sportsman incubator, without double stacking, will hold 8 dozen eggs per tray or a total of 288 eggs when using the gqf regular blue chicken racks. Using 30 count paper egg flats, I can fit 6 1/2 dozen per tray for a total of 234 eggs.

The reason the fan draws from the back through the hole, across the heating element, then across the water pan is to help eliminate temperature pockets. This creates a draft through the racks, up the back, across the fresh air intakes, throughout the heat elements (warming the cooler intake air before it contacts the eggs), adding humidity, and then forcing the prepared air down the front into the egg racks again... in doing so, it creates a stable temp through out the eggs. This is why it is important not to open these types of incubators up 3+ times a day... they can not hold a stable temp through out the entire egg compartment.

When building any type of larger incubator with the hopes of consistently high hatch rates time and time again, all these factors need to be addressed. It needs to be designed so only pre conditioned air at the proper temp comes in contact with any of the eggs..

With that said, I'm not saying that you can't hatch eggs without all of the above.. but to do it time and time again, it does give you a better chance of consistent hatch rates no matter where the eggs are at in the incubator..

As for the pics, I'll have to wait until the wife gets home so she can show me how to upload from the camera..


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

kycountry said:


> Pm me a phone number to text pics to. Mine is full of eggs, but I can take the trays out long enough for pics.


Thanks but my phone does not text. 
Let me reword my question---on a GQF type cabinet----IF you reached through your egg racks and touched the back----are you touching the same back board/panel as you would be if you reached across the incubator and touched the back board/panel on the back side---OR is these 2 different boards/panels with a space between them? Thanks


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Bettacreek said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/170848694225?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> I fibbed. Thermostat is $13.
> I'll have to dig up the SS relay. The incubator, the top part where humidity tray goes, there's the fan, and behind that is a lip, and that little section is where all of your wiring is.


Did you order yours from Hong Kong??


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> Thanks but my phone does not text.
> Let me reword my question---on a GQF type cabinet----IF you reached through your egg racks and touched the back----are you touching the same back board/panel as you would be if you reached across the incubator and touched the back board/panel on the back side---OR is these 2 different boards/panels with a space between them? Thanks


You would be touching the same board.. there is no false back on the inside.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Let me ask the ones of you that have a factory Built Cabinet incubator-----Knowing what you know about yours if you were to buy another cabinet incubator----what kind/number would you buy?? Staying in/below the $1000 range?


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I'd get the 1202 and upgrade it all over again. Yep, I ordered mine from Hong Kong. They have them in the US, but you might as well save your money and buy direct.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Bettacreek said:


> I'd get the 1202 and upgrade it all over again. Yep, I ordered mine from Hong Kong. They have them in the US, but you might as well save your money and buy direct.


Why the 1202 instead of the digital 1502?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I just run across this add---a little over a hours drive. 

Give me your opinion---what to look for if I decide to go look at them? Thanks

2 1202 GQF incubators. I have hatched thousands off eggs with these units. Both are in great shape. Everything on them works good. Good heating elements, turners work on both, thermostats work great, new wafers on both. I will only sell these units at the same time. One person must buy both or separate people at same time. One has an electric thermostat and a back-up wafer, the other has two wafers. Included are two sets of setting trays, two hatching trays, two water reservoirs, and two automatic watering systems. Perfect for someone wanting to start a business at home.They are $350 each.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> I just run across this add---a little over a hours drive.
> 
> Give me your opinion---what to look for if I decide to go look at them? Thanks
> 
> 2 1202 GQF incubators. I have hatched thousands off eggs with these units. Both are in great shape. Everything on them works good. Good heating elements, turners work on both, thermostats work great, new wafers on both. I will only sell these units at the same time. One person must buy both or separate people at same time. One has an electric thermostat and a back-up wafer, the other has two wafers. Included are two sets of setting trays, two hatching trays, two water reservoirs, and two automatic watering systems. Perfect for someone wanting to start a business at home.They are $350 each.


And you haven't left yet??? LOL.. 

If I were to buy them, I'd bleach everything good and use the one multiturn electronic thermostat to set eggs in, and the wafer one to hatch in.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

kycountry said:


> And you haven't left yet??? LOL..
> 
> If I were to buy them, I'd bleach everything good and use the one multiturn electronic thermostat to set eggs in, and the wafer one to hatch in.


 
My Concern was age---what parts wear out---what to look for to see if they are about shot? Can you test the turner motor by ---say adding a little pressure on the rack-----you know----can not "kick the tires" so to speak or put 200 eggs in it and stand there for 3 weeks to see if they hatch---LOL.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> My Concern was age---what parts wear out---what to look for to see if they are about shot? Can you test the turner motor by ---say adding a little pressure on the rack-----you know----can not "kick the tires" so to speak or put 200 eggs in it and stand there for 3 weeks to see if they hatch---LOL.


The way I test them is as follows:

Look at the overall appearance, cleanliness, and other factors showing abuse by the owner.

Plug it up, listen to fan noises, vibration in the fan, and test the turners manually, then switch them to auto. Listen for the timer motor to start, they are most usually loud enough to hear, but not real real loud...

Now, close the door, and start shooting the bull.. talk about anything and everything that you think they will start a conversation about. While doing so, watch the thermometer to see if it is climbing (without raising suspicions you are paying real close attention to it).. 

if the temp rises and stabilizes around 98-101.. and you like all the above... pay them.. if anything is wrong from the above or they try to rush you, walk away..

That my opinion on how to test a gqf incubator..


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Yes, because the 1202 wafers are generally cheaper, lol. Now, since those are used and cheap, I'd go for them, LOL! As far as worn parts, I had the wafers go out in mine and then the turner timer motor. I replaced the wafers for $20 (by upgrading to the electronic thermostat), and the turner timer motor came from Cutlersupply.com for about $35. The incubator was 100% "stock" parts. The person I bought it from had owned it for two or three years and before that, the original owner had had it for about ten years. I had it for about three years (but only used it for one year) before the wafers finally went and two years of my usage before the turner timer motor pooped out.

You can test pretty much everything except for the turner timer motor. That is set to go every four hours, so unless you sit there for four hours, you won't know if it works. Like I said though, $35 or so replaces that, in the off chance that that part doesn't work.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

He sent me some pictures of the 2 incubators-----they look almost new---well taken care of--------ONLY Problem is-----I am 2nd in line to someone that is suppose to pick up Saturday-----I told him I wanted Today----LOL.


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

Fire-Man said:


> He sent me some pictures of the 2 incubators-----they look almost new---well taken care of--------ONLY Problem is-----I am 2nd in line to someone that is suppose to pick up Saturday-----I told him I wanted Today----LOL.


 I do not know if you have what you want yet, but I love my Dickey's cabinet incubator. It is plywood construction, and holds the temperature and humidity very well. It has not missed a beat in the three years I have had it. 

It is a mature gentleman that makes them in his shop, and they are made in Ga. They are popular with the exhibition circle, where they hatch a lot every year. 

I get very good hatch rates, and I attribute some of this to the steadiness of the incubator. 

They also cost less that the GQF, but I believe they are made better. Many of the parts and accessories are the same in the GQF models. 

I only wish that I had purchased the two tray model and a two tray hatcher. 

If you are interested, I will post a link.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

gjensen said:


> I love my Dickey's cabinet incubator. It is plywood construction, and holds the temperature and humidity very well. It has not missed a beat in the three years I have had it.
> 
> 
> If you are interested, I will post a link.


I got the web page---Thanks for your input.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I got the things together and built a cabinet incubator and working on a hatcher---I got the incubator finished today and about 1/2 done on the hatcher. I will post some pictures later. I got it running---testing, but have not put any eggs in it yet. Its built like the GQF---figured I did not need to try and re-invent the wheel. Hope it will hatch like a GQF--LOL.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I am sure looking forward to seeing what you came up with. I recently started looking for a larger incubator, but the prices are putting me off. I would sure like to ba able to build something cheaper but still have a larger capacity.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I got off my tired butt and took some pictures----I told you it looked like a GQF.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Nice!


It was alot of work, but fun to build.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

How many hours do you think you have in construction time. When does the Utube video come out with the step by step "How to build a Cabinet Incubator" video???
Mind to share about what you think it cost you in materials. I am assuming free labor if a person already has some tools and weekends and nights free.
Thanks for all the info. (and the pictures)


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> How many hours do you think you have in construction time. When does the Utube video come out with the step by step "How to build a Cabinet Incubator" video???
> Mind to share about what you think it cost you in materials. I am assuming free labor if a person already has some tools and weekends and nights free.
> Thanks for all the info. (and the pictures)


Muleman, its hard to say on the hours. This being my first one-----there was alot of figuring out measurements---how far to put racks apart, how long to make them , how wide, where to mount this and that, etc, etc---I sure wished I had one to go by---I only a picture on the internet. All the rack pieces that are white---any white pieces of aluminum I cut and bent instead of buying. I had the fans, plywood, plexiglass, turner motor, bearing, shaft, casters, switch, had all the metal/alum, paint, teflon(all pivot points I used teflon bushings to make it live longer I hope--lol).

I am going to say I spent around $200 in the incubator. Keep in mind that $90 of that was the "high tech" thermostat, I also added a wafer thermostat incase a problem comes up with the electronic one---I can switch to the wafer.

Now having this one to go by, having a few "Hours" experience---lol. I could shorten the hours a fair amount.

If I had to buy everything---another couple hundred bucks---maybe. But If I had of used a wafer thermostat only--that would have saved alot. If I had of used some other heat source instead of the cartridge rods would have saved----even using egg cartons to hold the eggs instead of spending about $50 for the 6 plastic egg racks would have saved.

I built mine where I can set my 47 egg---egg turner in the bottom---so my incubator will hold 335 automatic turning chicken eggs--If I want.

Let me say this----it was interesting to build, But Alot of figuring, bending, making. Having built one----I can sure see why they sell for what they do. Sure Hand building every part takes more time than "them" just using factory made parts to put a GQF together for example. 

I would say Get your stuff together and Build you one!!!


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

Fire-Man said:


> Well I got off my tired butt and took some pictures----I told you it looked like a GQF.


Fire Man, That is a sweet looking one. Please do give links to where you found the heater and fans. The turning parts and such.
Did you take any pictures during the construction?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Rustaholic said:


> Fire Man, That is a sweet looking one. Please do give links to where you found the heater and fans. The turning parts and such.
> Did you take any pictures during the construction?


 
Beat Me------No Pictures during construction. I got the 2 125 watt cartridge heat rods, the thermostat and the egg trays from 
http://incubatorwarehouse.com/ I had most of the other things laying around, had to buy some hardware. I got the fans from a electronic supply a few years back that has gone out of business now, but incubator warehouse has them. They got everything you need (almost) to build one. They do not carry the heavy duty turning motor for a cabinet incubator. I just rigged up a gear reduction motor---that I had laying around.

When I get ready to build "things" I usually have alot of the things stored that I can use. I am a organized hoarder----meaning I know where about everything I got is stored in my many storage buildings(3 of those being 40ft shipping containers) and can walk right to "most" of it.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Wow! That is SWEET!  You could sell them all day long and people would be lined up for them.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Unless I missinterpulated what he was telling me in his post?? Which I guess is a possibility? He has already priced it to me for $200.00 ??? I guess the $90.00 was shipping, sounds kinda high for the shipping, but I guess to help a fellow HT'er out I will go ahead and take it. I have just always been generous like that!!

Fireman just let me know where to send the money and I will get a check in the mail. Heck, being we such good friends and all, I might even throw in an extra buck or two for those countless hours you spent putting it all together. Of course with all the enjoyment you had making it, I might should be charging you for that time instead.
Come to think of it, maybe I will just leave it with you a bit and let you test it on a few batches. Of Course then it will be a used incubator, so the price should be a bit lower, right??


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I been Busy doing other things but I finally got back on the hatcher---got it finished except for the trays---hope to get them done tomorrow. I got it running----testing the temperature---its holding steady----so Muleman---I guess according to your above statement---I am testing out your Hatcher too---LOL. The hatcher Looks just like the incubator---just no turner. I used a coil heater and a waffer thermostat in it. Guess I could take a picture.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I am pretty sure it is a forum rule, if you build a new Hatcher it is mandatory to post pictures!!!
I must admit, I am looking forward to seeing how it all works out for you. I am keeping my eye out on CL for maybe a used cabinet to come up for sale nearby?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

Muleman said:


> I am pretty sure it is a forum rule, if you build a new Hatcher it is mandatory to post pictures!!!


 Errr... yes, that's right, it's a rule!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

OK, Sure do not want to Break any Rules!!

The Wife said----"I would not know which way to turn that knob if I had to adjust the temparature"---So I gave her some Directions(Last Picture)---LOL.


Edited to add-----Muleman I know you are wondering about cost---LOL. I bought the latches, hinges, wafer thermostat and the heat coil. I had all the rest. About $60 in what you see in the picture. I bought some hardware cloth to put in the bottom of the trays---already got the stuff to build the trays. So that will put me with around $85. NO Pictures while building this either. I cut the plywood and the wife painted it---we did this at the same time as the incubator. I put it all together yesterday----will probably take a few hours to build the trays-----probably 2 average days work in time.

The reason for 2 cords is the Fans are DC voltage(used what I had) and the heat is AC. As you can see the top (and back) are removable incase I need to get in there in the future to do something.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Dang it, every time I think I will just bite the bullet and buy something you go and show the real simplicity of these units. Can you tell me the dimensions of your box. I am assuming you made the hatcher and the bator box the same dimensions? (maybe you said and I was not paying attention??)
You did just just normal interior plywood? Or did you use exterior because of the moisture?? I do not need these right away, maybe I do got time to work on them a bit along and build something. I would like to see your trays when you get through. Also what is your little tray brackets??


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

The Cabinet is app 32 deepx33tall(not including casters)x16 wide. It is made out of free cabinet grade plywood---primed and painted good. 

The shelf brackets are some .060 aluminum that I got for free---I just bent it on the metal brake. You can buy aluminum angle at Lowes, etc---it would just cost more than I got in mine---LOL.

The trays will be built out of .040 aluminum---Because I got several 4ftx10ft sheets of it(red)----might as well use it. Wood might be simplier, but metal should work better and last longer.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the dimensions. Now I am gonna ask just a bit more if you do not mind. Then I can get these plans all drawn out on my sketch up program. Any chance of getting a close up of your fans and the back of the cabinet? 
Ok, you have two fans and your heating element. Are they hooked together or does your fans continue circulating and the heating element turn off and on?? Where do you intend to put your water pan for humidity? On the shelf in front of the fans?? Is there a baffle in the back so the fans are recirculating from the bottom, or are they drawing in fresh air. I see you got an air hole in the bottom back (1 or 2 and size"").
Thanks for sharing all the info.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Fire-Man said:


> ---I just bent it on the metal brake. .....


Drooling, Green Eyed smiley.....serious tool envy!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> Thanks for the dimensions. Now I am gonna ask just a bit more if you do not mind. Then I can get these plans all drawn out on my sketch up program. Any chance of getting a close up of your fans and the back of the cabinet?
> Ok, you have two fans and your heating element. Are they hooked together or does your fans continue circulating and the heating element turn off and on?? Where do you intend to put your water pan for humidity? On the shelf in front of the fans?? Is there a baffle in the back so the fans are recirculating from the bottom, or are they drawing in fresh air. I see you got an air hole in the bottom back (1 or 2 and size"").
> Thanks for sharing all the info.


MM, you are asking me the same questions I ask here a few weeks ago---LOL. The Hatcher is the same size as the incubator. The water tray will be in the same place as the incubator---in front of the fans. The Fans run 24/7 so they are Not wired with the heat---the heat comes on when needed---controlled by the thermostat. The fans/shelf the water pan sits on does not go all the way to the back. About 2" space front and rear on mine.

Here are some pictures you asked for as well as my trays----I want to make a lid for the top of each tray---might get to that tomorrow----got alot of beans to pick---LOL.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow, Thanks very much for the additional info. I think you have saved me a great deal of money, or simply putting off getting a cabinet bator all together. So I have been going back and forth over your plans and then I found some bator builds over on BYC and here is what I have come up with. I do not have any of the stuff needed to build the bator, but it is all available at Incubator Warehouse .com. You will be using yours before I got to mine I know, so I look forward to some additional post on your results or tweaks. 
Some of the folks in the other builds I seen were discussing adding insulation either in or around the plywood box as they thought that would help if you were using it in a room where maybe the outside temp. fluctuated more (ie. garage, basement etc.). I will look forward to hearing back from you to see if once you use yours you think this would be beneficial or not? I am still not 100% sure about how to do the auto turners?? But below is the parts list I got. Basically I am looking at an estimated cost around $600.00 which will get me a very similar setup to yours a bator and separate hatcher. Keep in mind, I am having to buy all the guts for it, so to speak.

2 each Incukit 225watt heater/fan/turner control/ digital controller $149.99 each.
_(the above is one for bator one for hatcher)_
2 each extra fan for each box $19.99 each 
_(this is recommended for bigger boxes)_
3 each egg turner dc motors $9.99 each
_(the controller is set up to control these, I think??)_
Egg trays $45.99
_(this is for a set of 6)_
2 each, Wet bulb thermometer $25.00
2 each, Electronic thermometer/humidity meter $20.00

The above adds up to about $500.00

I have not put a number on the materials for the boxes yet, so that will be additional, but I do not think cost prohibitive as it is simply plywood, some hinges, rollers, etc and a bit of wiring to plug it all in. So it looks like going this route $600.00 range for both.
What am I missing???


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

Muleman said:


> Wow, Thanks very much for the additional info. I think you have saved me a great deal of money, or simply putting off getting a cabinet bator all together. So I have been going back and forth over your plans and then I found some bator builds over on BYC and here is what I have come up with. I do not have any of the stuff needed to build the bator, but it is all available at Incubator Warehouse .com. You will be using yours before I got to mine I know, so I look forward to some additional post on your results or tweaks.
> Some of the folks in the other builds I seen were discussing adding insulation either in or around the plywood box as they thought that would help if you were using it in a room where maybe the outside temp. fluctuated more (ie. garage, basement etc.). I will look forward to hearing back from you to see if once you use yours you think this would be beneficial or not? I am still not 100% sure about how to do the auto turners?? But below is the parts list I got. Basically I am looking at an estimated cost around $600.00 which will get me a very similar setup to yours a bator and separate hatcher. Keep in mind, I am having to buy all the guts for it, so to speak.
> 
> 2 each Incukit 225watt heater/fan/turner control/ digital controller $149.99 each.
> ...


 If you don't have $500 all at once, that'd be a good way to do it, because you could buy a little at a time.

I would like to do that but I don't know if I'm handy enough to put it all together. :shrug:

Hmmm. I wonder if there are any Youtube videos?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I tell you what. I will post step by step pics when I build mine. But who knows, maybe with you having all of those Mini Turkeys come spring, there may be some kind of trade we could make??? Mmmm


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> 2 each Incukit 225watt heater/fan/turner control/ digital controller $149.99 each.
> _(the above is one for bator one for hatcher)_
> 2 each extra fan for each box $19.99 each
> _(this is recommended for bigger boxes)_
> ...


Those small $10 motors will not turn a tray like in one of these cabinets. You have not figured any metal, if you are going to use metal for your trays, turners etc. You can buy the trays for the hatcher, just gets more expensive. You can build them out of wood.


I am going to be honest Muleman--having to buy everything to build one of these sure will run your price up.

Have you done a search tempest---say within a couple hundred miles of your home for a good used set? You Might Get Lucky!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2014)

Muleman said:


> maybe with you having all of those Mini Turkeys come spring, there may be some kind of trade we could make??? Mmmm


 Now there's a thought!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I kinda wondered about the little motors, but I could not find any info. Like I said the turners is what I do not have figured out. I will keep studying on that part. I have a bit of metal around I could use. probably go mostly aluminum I am figuring. 
I have been looking around for used ones. The problem I have found is 5 or 6 hundred for a used bator, then gas a few hours each way and now you are back over the cost for new. I figure if I can build both for the cost of just a bator I would still have a better setup.
I will keep studying this and watch to see your results, I got a bit of time, should not really need it until next year really.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

FM, Can you tell me how often your egg turner turns the eggs? How many times a day or every so many hours? I can find info on turning by hand, but I do not see info. on how many times the factory egg turners like in the QGF incubators turn the eggs. Also what angle are they turning at 15 degrees or so it looks like in the pictures??


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> FM, Can you tell me how often your egg turner turns the eggs? How many times a day or every so many hours? I can find info on turning by hand, but I do not see info. on how many times the factory egg turners like in the QGF incubators turn the eggs. Also what angle are they turning at 15 degrees or so it looks like in the pictures??


I can set it for about any time----every few minutes to every few hours! I got mine set to turn them every hour---24 times a day----but I might lenghten that.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

That does seem like a lot? I have been reading up on this and it does vary a lot though. I have read from 2 times a day to every 4 hours. I believe the factory ones are saying they are making one revolution in 4 hours, as in they are taking 4 hours to go from one side to the other , very slowly?? 
I am thinking a slow motor with a big wheel and simple lever attached to the outside of the wheel slowly going round and round to rock them back and fourth?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman said:


> I am thinking a slow motor with a big wheel and simple lever attached to the outside of the wheel slowly going round and round to rock them back and fourth?


If you find a strong enough motor that will turn like the "little" turners that go into a styrofoam incubators-------that slowly moves 24/7 that will turn about 300 eggs in a cabinet incubator--------send me a link! Mine just turns the eggs from a 45 degree angle one way to a 45 degree angle the other way in a few seconds.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I know its early, tomorrow is day 21 on the first batch/eggs in the new incubator and hatcher. 

First I started 54 eggs in a stryofoam incubator and turned them by hand because all my egg turners were tied up-----I did this because I wanted to set that day(once a month Local chicken sale is Saturday Morning) and did not have the incubator built. I got the incubator ready 5 days later and moved the eggs out the styrofoam incubator into the cabinet. Then I got busy---ended up getting the hatcher ready one day late----so I moved the eggs in the hatcher on day 19----oh I lighted the eggs when moving----22 were unfertile---I got a rooster problem---got to figure out which one being I used RIR eggs from 3 different pens. So only 32 eggs made it to the hatcher-----well so far there are 5 hatched and several more pipped(that I can see through the glass). I did not get time to fix the water tray where I could add water without opening-----its getting low and I got atleast one more day----talking about being on pin and needles----LOL. If it looks like it will run out before late tomorrow evening(day 21) I will just get the fresh water ready and pour it in as fast as I can. I should have waited, but I did not. 

I got everything ready to add the new automatic 5 gallon watering bucket/float as soon as these finish. The next batch of 72 eggs(or whats lites good) go into the hatcher Saturday. Man I am Pushing it. But I am Having Fun!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Fire-Man said:


> I did not get time to fix the water tray where I could add water without opening


 Have warm water in the container you're going to pour from, and warm water in a mister bottle.

Open the door, quickly pour the warm water in, then mist the inside of the bator and close the door again.

Just make sure all the water is warm, and do it all as fast as you can.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Have warm water in the container you're going to pour from, and warm water in a mister bottle.
> 
> Open the door, quickly pour the warm water in, then mist the inside of the bator and close the door again.
> 
> Just make sure all the water is warm, and do it all as fast as you can.


 That was My Plan---I hope I would have enough water in the big pan----not looking good-----Oh it takes alot more water in a cabinet----a lot more!!!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Muleman, I am answering your question here instead of private mail-------might help others. I have my incubator and hatcher in the "mud room" at my back door. Being they are inside the temperature is even. I Never seen the temp any more than 1/10 of a degree different than what it was set. So for inside usage---I see No Need to insulate. If you were going to put it in a out building where the temp changed 20-30 degree's---insulating would probably help----if you had them where the temp dropped close to freezing----for sure insulating would help. This is my first time incubating where the eggs seem to hatch with ease----never seen a egg that sit for hours and hours---not hatching. The chicks seem to dry off quickly and seemed healthy---maybe it was beginners luck that 100% hatched but It was nice that it did.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Removed


----------

